# Pixeleffekt



## Player (24. Februar 2001)

Hi, wie kann ich diesen Pixelefekt in Photoshop 5.5 erstellen?


----------



## Quentin (24. Februar 2001)

*argl...*

wie meinen?

kannst du das ein klein wenig genauer beschreiben was du mit "pixeleffekt" meinst?

oder eventuell den link zu einer beispiel-grafik posten?


mfg


----------



## oezer (27. Februar 2001)

Markiere die Stelle und klicke mal bei Filter auf --> Distort --> Mosaic und dabei die grösse einstellen...


--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## deathsin (4. März 2001)

*Filter*

also du solltest auf jeden fall mal alle filter durchtesten vieleciht ist es auch schon damit getan das körning einzustellen.
also viel spass beim testen


----------

